# Kraken X62 Beleuchtung



## tradone (10. Mai 2019)

Hallo, ich habe ein großes Problem. 

Ich habe folgende Komponenten:

I7 8700k, Asus ROG Maximus Hero X, 32 GB Corsair 3200 RGB PRO, Kraken X62

Ich habe alles richtig angeschlossen. Die CPU wird gut gekühlt und alle Lüfter drehen sich auch entsprechend.

Nun zu meinem Problem... Die Kraken leuchtet nicht. Alle Kabel wurden überprüft und sind nach Anleitung angeschlossen.

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.....

Kann es sein, dass es eine Einstellung am Board gibt...?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Gast20190527 (10. Mai 2019)

Hast du die Cam software installiert ? Darüber wird das doch gesteuert oder nicht ?


----------



## tradone (10. Mai 2019)

Ja ist installiert und wird auch erkannt nur bleibt die Pumpe schwarz &#55357;&#56869;


----------

